# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  باز کردن فایل obb. و استفاده از اطلاعت اون در برنامه

## davod56

سلام دوستان 
کسی میتونه برای باز کردن این فایلها ( .obb) در برنامه اندروید، کمک کنه؟ من میخوام دیتابیس دیکشنری آکسفورد رو در یک برنامه شخصی بازش کنم... آیا این امکان داره یا نه ممنون میشم کمک کنید.

----------


## nimakhalili77

با یه فایل منیجر که قابلیت باز کردن فایل های زیپ وrarرو داشته باشه، من با mixplorer باز کردم، وقتی  انتخاب میکنی باز بشه میپرسه باز کردن بصورت txt, audio, video, archive که archive رو انتخاب مبکنی تو منوی ظاهر شده گزینه Explorer رو انتخاب میکنی، الان دیگه به تمام پوشه های obb دسترسی داری

----------

